

Comprehensive serological profiling using a synthetic human virome - skmurphy
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/348/6239/aaa0698.abstract

======
skmurphy
Related article [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/05/health/single-blood-
test-f...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/05/health/single-blood-test-for-all-
virus-exposures.html)

your blood antibodies looks like a blockchain for any infectious agents you
have been exposed to.

